# and/or



## xymox

How would you translate and/or into Spanish. I often use y/o but it's not always accepted.

 

Thanks


----------



## tetewilson

May you find an example where "y/o" does not work?? I just can't figure one out.


----------



## Elissa

Hi:

It's not that it is not accepted, it just seems "un-elegant" in Spanish (said by know authors). Look at any manual by Martínez de Sousa or Gómez Torrego to see their reasons and to look for some alternatives. I normally decide if it is "and" or "or" and write that one.


----------



## bout_de_souffle

hi,

"y/o" is considered an anglicism. in spanish, we just say "y".

"You can search by country *and/or* region" = "Puedes buscar por region y por pais"

the reason: when used with choices, the english word "and" always implies that they go together--ie, "you can search by country and region" means you have to search by both, TOGETHER..... if you want to convey that you can choose EITHER country OR region, AS WELL AS choosing both together, you need to say "and/or".

In spanish, when separating two choices, "y" does not necessarily imply that they have to be taken together, so there is no need for y/o.


----------



## xymox

One person asked me for an example. This is more or less the message I'm trying to get across. "A disaster may imply damage to persons and/or tecnology". It really is mathematically AND/OR and the impact of it being one or the other or both is tremendous. 

Thank you very much, I will stick to the "y" and forget the y/or and trust that is implied in Spanish.  

Thanks for your help.

J.


----------



## tetewilson

bout_de_souffle said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> "y/o" is considered an anglicism. in spanish, we just say "y".
> 
> "You can search by country *and/or* region" = "Puedes buscar por region y por pais"
> 
> the reason: when used with choices, the english word "and" always implies that they go together--ie, "you can search by country and region" means you have to search by both, TOGETHER..... if you want to convey that you can choose EITHER country OR region, AS WELL AS choosing both together, you need to say "and/or".
> 
> In spanish, when separating two choices, "y" does not necessarily imply that they have to be taken together, so there is no need for y/o.



I guess you are right in this example, but because of the translation: "Puedes buscar por región y *por* país", that second "por" makes the difference. If it would have been "Puedes buscar por región y país", then that would have meant exactly "You can search by country *and* region".

But I guess you are right about using "y/o" in spanish is not too elegant. I think we are not so used to save too many words in sentences as english speakers and we would say something like "Puedes buscar por región, por país o por ambos campos" and, wow, it turned out to be a not too long sentence. 

Regards.


----------



## nixiepix

Would the Spanish translation of "and/or" just be "y/o"?  Would this be coherent to a native Spanish speaker?

Las siguientes preguntas son acerca de Tara y/o Maria, el consultor que ha estado trabajando con usted.

Also, I need to change the entire sentence above so that it discusses two "consultants" rather than one.  To do that I, in English, would need to change it from "the consultant that has been working with you" to "the consultantS that HAVE been working with you".  How can I do the equivalent in Spanish (i.e. pluralize 'consultant' and change 'has' to 'have')?

Any help is greatly appreciated, I am trying to fine-tune a therapy survey for Spanish-speaking parents.


----------



## alexacohen

The answer to the first question is yes: in Spain is "y/o".

Plural: L*a*s consultor*a*s que han estado trabajando con usted.


----------



## Juan Alek

*Según el DRAE*
*y/o*. Hoy es frecuente el empleo conjunto de las conjunciones copulativa y disyuntiva separadas por una barra oblicua, calco del inglés *and/or*, con la intención de hacer explícita la posibilidad de elegir entre la suma o la alternativa de dos opciones: _Se necesitan traductores de inglés y/o francés._ 
Se olvida que la conjunción *o* puede expresar en español ambos valores conjuntamente. *Se desaconseja, pues, el uso de esta fórmula, salvo que resulte imprescindible* para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos. 
Si la palabra que sigue comienza por *o*, debe escribirse *y/u*.

Por ejemplo, en castellano se puede decir:
_En este cajón puedes guardar carpetas *o *cuadernos._
Este "*o"* significa tanto "*y"* como "*o"*, así que no es necesario usar *y/o* en el caso mencionado.

Otro ejemplo:
_El equipo seleccionado estará conformado por mujeres *y/u* hombres._

En el caso particular se puede decir:
a) Las siguientes preguntas son acerca de Tara *y/o* Maria, los consultores que han estado trabajando con usted.
b) Las siguientes preguntas son acerca de Tara *o de* Maria, los consultores que han estado trabajando con usted.  (creo que así no necesita usar *y/o*)


----------



## alexacohen

Con todos mis respetos por el DRAE, utilizar la fórmula "y/o" es una práctica común en España, y se entiende en cualquier contexto.
Lo desaconsejarán, no lo discuto. Pero me temo que tienen perdida la batalla.


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> Con todos mis respetos por el DRAE, utilizar la fórmula "y/o" es una práctica común en España, y se entiende en cualquier contexto.
> Lo desaconsejarán, no lo discuto. Pero me temo que tienen perdida la batalla.


Perfectamente de acuredo con Alexa con relación al uso de "y/o".

Ahora, con respecto al pedido de cambio de singular a plural:

"Las siguientes preguntas son acerca de Tara y/o Maria, *las consultoras* que han estado trabajando con usted".

Pues el DRAE reconoce el femenino para el sustantivo "consultor".

Saludos!


----------



## alexacohen

Jaén said:


> Ahora, con respecto al pedido de cambio de singular a plural:
> "Las siguientes preguntas son acerca de Tara y/o Maria, *las consultoras* que ha estado trabajando con usted".
> Pues el DRAE reconoce el femenino para el sustantivo "consultor".


 
Diantre.
¿En qué estaría yo pensando?

Nixiepix, Jaén is utterly right!

(Gracias, amigo)


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> Diantre.
> ¿En qué estaría yo pensando?
> 
> Nixiepix, Jaén is utterly right!
> 
> (Gracias, amigo)


No es nada, no te preocupes! A veces nos pasa!

Tal vez estabas más concentrada en explicar el uso del "y/o".



Saludos!

(Jesucristo bautizado en Río de Janeiro??)


----------



## ErnstBusch

Yo también uso mucho y/o pero también es cierto que con solo "o" ya estás dando la posibilidad de tener en cuenta ambas posibilidades a la vez sin tener que elegir en muchos casos. Quizá sea razonable pensárselo para cada ocasión.


----------



## Jaén

ErnstBusch said:


> Yo también uso mucho y/o pero también es cierto que *con solo "o" ya estás dando la posibilidad de tener en cuenta ambas posibilidades a la vez* sin tener que elegir en muchos casos. Quizá sea razonable pensárselo para cada ocasión.


En serio??

A mí no me lo parece  

Yo sabía que la "o" era sólo la conjunción distributiva, y con esto, no me serviría para incluir una segunda posibilidad, sino solamente presentarla como opción.

Pero bueno! Sé que esto es cuestión de uso y a mí nunca me había tocado verla/oírla!

Saludos!


----------



## ErnstBusch

Fíjate en la respuesta de Juan Alek, ha propuesto un ejemplor muy esclarecedor:
_En este cajón puedes guardar carpetas *o *cuadernos.
_Realmente no te exige decidir qué piensas guardar, pueden ser carpetas, cuadernos o carpetas y cuadernos a la vez. ¿No crees?


----------



## Jaén

ErnstBusch said:


> Fíjate en la respuesta de Juan Alek, ha propuesto un ejemplor muy esclarecedor:
> _En este cajón puedes guardar carpetas *o *cuadernos.
> _Realmente no te exige decidir qué piensas guardar, pueden ser carpetas, cuadernos o carpetas y cuadernos a la vez. ¿No crees?



Ok, de acuerdo en términos generales. Tal vez yo me centré en la frase que Nixiepix solicitó y no presté mucha atención a los ejemplos de Juan.

Pero de vuelta a la frase de Nixie, entiendo que en ese caso se trata de preguntas sobre una (Tara), la otra (Maria), o las dos (Tara y Maria). Y si ahí usas solamente la "o", entonces estás restringiendo las posibilidades. No te parece?

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Alek

Bueno, lo que quería decir es que, cuando no sea necesario "Y/O" no usarlo. Eso es todo lo que dice el DRAE, que el "O" del español no es exactamente igual al "OR" del inglés. Es bueno saberlo para no traducir automática y literalmente, nada más (yo mismo no lo sabía hasta que lo leí hoy, creo que de eso se trata el foro, de aprendizaje colectivo).


----------



## ErnstBusch

Jaén said:


> Pero de vuelta a la frase de Nixie, entiendo que en ese caso se trata de preguntas sobre una (Tara), la otra (Maria), o las dos (Tara y Maria). Y si ahí usas solamente la "o", entonces estás restringiendo las posibilidades. No te parece?
> 
> Saludos!


Estoy de acuerdo en que "o" solo no podría usarse para ese caso porque efectivamente restringe, pero espera...  es que yo en esa frase usaría "*y*"


----------



## Jaén

ErnstBusch said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que "o" solo no podría usarse para ese caso porque efectivamente restringe, pero espera...  es que yo en esa frase usaría "*y*"


Correctísimo si quieres dejar claro que se trata de preguntas sobre ambas:

 "Las siguientes preguntas son acerca de _*Tara y Maria*_, *las consultoras* que han estado trabajando con usted".

Pero, y cómo dices cuando no quieres aclarar sobre quién son las preguntas? No conozco el contexto, no nos lo dan, pero se me antoja que sea un examen (de cualquier tipo) donde tal información signifique una ventaja que yo no quiera dar?

Eh??


----------



## ErnstBusch

Hombre, claro, es que si hay tanta intención detrás yo me aseguraría de despistar, pero sería un caso muy específico.


----------



## Jaén

ErnstBusch said:


> Hombre, claro, es que si hay tanta intención detrás yo me aseguraría de despistar, pero sería un caso muy específico.


Sí, claro. Y es que, como te digo, tampoco conocemos el contexto, así que hay que asegurarnos de dar todas las posibilidades!



Saludos!!!


----------



## nixiepix

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. Yo no hablo español (solo italiano), pero he tratado de seguir las indicaciones de su discusión.

To give some context: some of the respondents will have worked only with Tara, some only with Maria, and some with both.

Muchos gracias.


----------



## harreaza

Nunca había considerado que se tratara de un anglicismo hasta que llegué a USA y me corrigieron. La forma "y/o" la usamos cotidianamente en Venezuela.

Razón que tengo para apoyar el uso de *"y/o"* en español.

La maestra le pide a los alumnos que traigan a su mamá *"o"* a su papá: En este caso los niños deben traer sólo a uno de los dos.

La maestra le pide a los alumnos que traigan a su mamá *"y"* a su papá: Los alumnos traerán tanto a su mamá como a su papá, es decir, traerán a los dos.

La maestra le pide a los alumnos que traigan a su mamá *"y/o"* a su papá: Los alumnos traerán a su mamá y a su papá o a cualquiera de los dos.

Así es como lo veo.


----------



## DaisyFL

Buenos días.  ¿Me podrían decir de qué manera yo podría expresar la siguiente frase al español?  En inglés: "we will send the information to your creditors upon receipt of your first payment and/or signed agreement."

Mi intento:  le manderemos información a sus acreedores tan pronto recibamos su primer pago.......

No estoy segura de que usamos este tipo de construcción en español.  ¿Qué piensan?

Gracias.

Daisy


----------



## Mirlete

Yo lo veo correcto. Supongo que te refieres en concreto a la forma "y/o"

Mandaremos información a sus acreedores tan pronto recibamos su primer pago y/o firma del acuerdo....


----------



## steemic

Mirlete said:


> Yo lo veo correcto. Supongo que te refieres en concreto a la forma "y/o"
> 
> Mandaremos información a sus acreedores tan pronto recibamos su primer pago y/o firma del acuerdo....


 
Sí, tienes razón.


----------



## DaisyFL

Mil gracias Steemic y Mirlete.  Ya hice mis cambios.

Daisy


----------



## poss

Hello, I just want to ask if 'and/or' is correct or informal?
I use it a lot but I don't now if it is correct in formal writting.

Thank you very much beforehand. Have a nice day.
POSS


----------



## elirlandes

Yes, it is acceptable in formal writing, and in fact is often seen in legal documentation.


----------



## pijopajolero

poss said:


> Hello, I just want to ask if 'and/or' is correct or informal?
> I use it a lot but I don't know if it is correct in formal writing.
> 
> Thank you very much beforehand. Have a nice day.
> POSS



Do you have a sentence where you like to use this?


----------



## poss

Thank you very much for the help. I really appreciate it.
Have a really good day. 
Poss.


----------

